# Ed Dennis



## Mondas62 (Feb 28, 2021)

Hi, I have a 20-year old Silvia, I managed to keep her running with a few repairs over the years but this one has got me. She's not heating the water, I've tested the heating element and it seems to be fine (30 Ohms or so and not shorting to earth). The thermostat reset does not seem to have triggered - so I can't reset it. Anyone got any ideas, could the thermostat be defective, could the heat sensors be defective and stop the element heating? Thanks, Ed


----------



## iJim (Aug 24, 2016)

I think you could probably test the thermostat with your multimeter, I guess it should be a dead short when cold. If the element is ok and the machine is powering on I don't know what else it could be!


----------



## 28267 (Dec 8, 2020)

@Mondas62 - the circuit is very simple in the original Silvia, so it should be fairly easy to troubleshoot.

Can you test each thermostat with a multimeter? At cold they should all give a low resistance, as they should all be closed. T3 is the cutout for over temp, the other two for steam and hot water. In steam mode T1 is out of circuit, does it heat in that mode?

If they are fine then at 20 it could be that the element has failed, which is a pain on the early Silvias.

Page 33 has the diagram


----------

